# H1b Visa - Medical Requirement?



## Neo-Expat (Jul 13, 2013)

Just about to have my petition sent through from my US Employer to-be but I'm not sure if I have to get a medical prior to applying at the US Embassy.

Is this a requirement?

When I previously attained a H1A visa this was not required.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

no medical for a R-1 visa if that what you mean ...its non immigrant

USCIS - R-1 Temporary Religious Workers


----------



## Neo-Expat (Jul 13, 2013)

No not that one at all this is going to be an H1B not an R1B. Apologies my mistake.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Neo-Expat said:


> No not that one at all this is going to be an H1B not an R1B. Apologies my mistake.


all H1B has been used up for this year ..next availabilty 2014


----------



## Neo-Expat (Jul 13, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> all H1B has been used up for this year ..next availabilty 2014


Are you sure about that? The Petition has gone through successfully for it otherwise it would of been rejected at source.

Also is there a medical requirement for the H1B?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Your employer is an institute of higher education, nonprofit research organization or a government research organization? They don't have a cap. 

H1b doesn't require a medical exam.

(can someone adjust the titel of this thread?)


----------



## Neo-Expat (Jul 13, 2013)

Agreed, I'd adjust it myself but the silly edit time-out prevented me doing so.


----------

